# My Review of Oberon Designs Kindle Cover



## alocsin (Dec 17, 2011)

Please check out my unsolicited online review of Oberon Design's Kindle covers:

Consumer Review Oberon Design Leather Covers for Kindle, Nook and iPad


----------



## pitbullandfire (Nov 27, 2011)

Well done review!! They are great covers...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

Thank you! We are glad you are pleased!


----------



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm passing this on to the company founders. Thanks again for a fabulous review


----------



## Sheldon (Feb 4, 2011)

I feel the need to chime in here for anyone not familiar w Oberon..check out the intensely devoted fans on the Oberon face book page (myself included).


----------



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

We do have great FB fans. So many pages I see can become snarky and negative and we don't have that. The fans are fantastic and post some amazing posts and photos!


----------



## Benny Blades (Nov 18, 2011)

I was hoping to get my cover for Christmas but we didn't order on time, oh well.  Great review!


----------



## alocsin (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words everybody. It's nice to know people are reading my small effort and finding it useful.

And for the record, I don't work for Oberon Designs. 

I just love their stuff


----------



## Benny Blades (Nov 18, 2011)

I ended up getting the da Vinci Kindle Touch Cover in saddle.  I love this product and highly recommend it to anyone in the market for a cover.  It does feel that I'm walking around with a bible in my hand at times!


----------



## alocsin (Dec 17, 2011)

An excellent selection, Benny. I lust after the wine-colored Dragon cover. But unfortunately, it came out after I'd already bought my cover.


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

I dont have one of these covers, but since im in the market for a new cover for my new kindle i'll check them out! nice write up as well btw


----------



## alocsin (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks Cyanide5000. I'd review everyone of their covers if I could. But I don't have all that money to spend.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

alocsin said:


> An excellent selection, Benny. I lust after the wine-colored Dragon cover. But unfortunately, it came out after I'd already bought my cover.


Part of the reason I bought a K3 was to get the Red Cloud Dragon and because the DX doesn't fit well in my purse for travel.

I bought a moleskin Baby Journal so that I could get the Celtic Hounds in Wine.

All I am saying is that you can make strategic purposes to help deal with your Oberon lust.


----------



## alocsin (Dec 17, 2011)

I like all this encouragement, ProfCrash. Thanks.


----------



## rotipom (Jan 10, 2012)

To Oberon Designs: I love the tooling on the covers! They are so beautiful. Have you guys considered actually crafting a custom-fit cradle like in some Ipad case designs : http://www.fieldfolio.com/ or even like the cradle in Amazon's new touch and kindle covers? Klevercase in UK uses a silicone TPU cradle http://www.manorbindery.co.uk/ which makes it more fuss-free but I think you guys can come up with a more elegant solution. I've also seen some precision cradles out there for ipads that are covered in leather.

Personally I find that the leather or elastic straps that hold the kindle distracting and takes away from the clean design of the Kindle itself and anything that comes too close to the buttons (keyboard) interferes with its usage.


----------



## alocsin (Dec 17, 2011)

The Manor Bindery covers look gorgeous. I'm concerned that they are all the way in the U.K. Has anyone actually ordered from them? How long did shipping take to the U.S. and how much did it cost?


----------



## rotipom (Jan 10, 2012)

Alocsin,
They sell on ebay too, http://stores.ebay.co.uk/The-Manor-Bindery-Ltd and looks like good feedback, and should be protected by ebay's policy...


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm a little late finding this but... Great review. I've bought two Oberon covers and loved them both. I like what you mention in the review about the tooled leather giving the feel of holding a physical book because that's what struck me about Oberons too. And there are so many colors and designs I find myself wanting to collect them.


----------

